# Future Technology.. Optical Computing?



## Virt (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey,

Article:

Optical computing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Enjoy!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah I know. Read about it 8 years ago 

You can buy them now if you have a spare 100k and work for NASA and have a class 1 lazer license.


----------

